# Opinions on retaining wall and stucco



## JDutton (Dec 31, 2008)

New to this site and located in Landers, California.
Would like some opinions on this 42" high and 90 feet long retaining wall in process with just the cap needed for completion. Notice the starter block which is above ground level and will show more after final grading. Also notice the french drain where it ends.

More opinions on the final stucco job. Notice the efflorescence on the balcony. This happened after the "fix" by fog coat.
Makes me wonder....:wallbash:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is not a retaining wall.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Tscarborough said:


> That is not a retaining wall.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:, yes that, and what do you think the question is? i am done


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

These questions do not deserve answers on the DIY site, much less here, unless you can convince me that you are the contractor who did the work, or a homeowner who attempted it himself, in which case, I can answer your questions either there or here, as appropriate.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Let me guess, your the H.O. who wants our opinion to go after your own contractor?


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Yucca Valley here. Any retainer under 3'4" in this area can be done without a permit. Anything over that height needs to be engineered. They did what they could to keep the cost down. That's why the footing is so high. Not sure why they didn't use split face on the bottom. Probably a screw up. The work looks decent though. Who was the contractor?


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

The pictures were taken after a recent storm on December 22nd. The stucco was probably extremely wet when the fog coat was applied. The cold weather may have also been a factor.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The use of a higher footing is a bad and illegal try to get around the specifications. It should have been caught unless there has not been a final inspection. The height of a retaining wall is usuallt determined by the different in elevation beteween the gound or restraint on the low side and the height above that on the high side. - There is no definition of what materials in the wall are and they usually can be a combination of both block and concrete.

Unfortunately, placing the "footing" high, reduces the strength of the wall system and tipping becomes more common.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

concretemasonry said:


> The use of a higher footing is a bad and illegal try to get around the specifications. It should have been caught unless there has not been a final inspection. The height of a retaining wall is usuallt determined by the different in elevation beteween the gound or restraint on the low side and the height above that on the high side. - There is no definition of what materials in the wall are and they usually can be a combination of both block and concrete.
> 
> Unfortunately, placing the "footing" high, reduces the strength of the wall system and tipping becomes more common.


Landers, ca. and inspections are mutually exclusive...:laughing::laughing::laughing: 
When working as a super, I've done permitted retainers here that were never inspected, caught up with the inspector on another job, handed him a stack of permits and have had them signed off. Of course I'm very picky about my work and following details to the letter. Some of the other contractors, not so much. Makes it hard to bid jobs when all the owners/developers are concerned with is cheapest price.
For the most part the hills here are very stable and don't need much retaining. Tipping is not a big factor. Then again Landers was the epicenter of a 7.3 earthquake in 92'. I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Too bad you have to do work in an area with no real standards or what you might run into on an individual project where you had to bid assuming no inspections, but finally had to go through an inspection that is meant to show whether it is right. Not a good situation.

I did some design work in LA county, at Edwards and did a distaster analysis after the Northridge quake, so I get sentisitive about the lateral loads and sesmic. I have seen many inproperly built block privacy walls that turned into sidewalks, with only a few lumps where someone was standing in the wrong area.

Make sure you have coffe and donuts for the inspector when you go looking for him and make sure he knows you usually do not have them on the job. Makes his job easier since you deliver and he does not have to go to the job to find you. - In CT, they meet at a restaurant to get the approvals signed while eating.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Unfortunately many homeowners and contractors don't realize a good inspector is their friend. I always try to educate the customer when bidding. Many of these property guys are only interested in cosmetics. I place a lot of blame on the contractor's board as well. Lack of enforcement.
I've seen a number of block sidewalks in Torrence. There's quite a bit of reclaimed land in the area compounding the earthquake problem. I imagine Northridge is similar.
The biggest problem I saw in this area was from lack of staggering the laps on the steel, especially with corner bars. They simply just pulled out of the wall.


----------



## JDutton (Dec 31, 2008)

Appreciate the comments.
This retaining wall (yep) has footing depths of 18"-24" deep, 12"wide with more steel than required (tied excellent) and all cells filled. All engineered, permitted and was present at 3 inspections. Great job so far. Shouldn't ever tip. This wasn't a bid job. Done by "one of the best masons" around. Right Tkle - dumb*ss didn't have enough split block - an easy fix! Then says this is how he does all his block work.
And no, I'm not "going after" anybody. Just more work and expense to make it look better. Cosmetics matter too. I know all the inspectors out here in Yucca, respect the good ones that do their job, and know which ones that just sign off - glad some have retired recently.
As far as that stucco - the color coat was applied in July - an overall horrible job. The "fix-it" fog that Merlex suggested was applied the month after. Temps at approx. 90-95. Very dry here in the desert. The efflorescence showed up several weeks later after a light rain and more so after the recent snow. Merlex reps aren't much help only to suggest to try scrubbing the expansive areas, the entire house, with muric acid. I ain't that smart, but am believing the only fix is to start over with color coat and (dah) different stucco contractor.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

In fairness I must say there are some good county inspectors around. It's mostly a few here in town I disrespect. One did retire recently.
I'll put precision on my first course. Below grade. Have to be careful on the block count up here. It's an hour drive to pick up a few block.
If it was engineered, why didn't you go higher in the back? 
"One of the best masons around"? Did his ad say "license pending"? Anyways, I'm the best mason around...
As for the stucco. How well does the top area drain?


----------



## JDutton (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks like a mistake maybe occurred when forming the lower floor walls (1/2 into a hill) as it was to follow near to current grade. The foundation ends at about 42" high at each side of the house. So that is where the height comes in for this retaining wall. Lots of dirt to remove.
Re Stucco - not sure what are you referring to the top area drain. There has been no problems with any water drainage anywhere or any place where water can accumulate.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

a 4" CMU is not and can never be a retaining wall. At best it is a veneer on the face of the dirt.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

In reference to the balcony. Perhaps the water from the rain was wicked up by the plaster leaving the efflorescence behind. It is covered but with our high winds it can blow in sideways especially coming off the roof.


----------

